# 2017 LS Rear bumper to RS bumper?



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

Has anyone been able to make the conversion from LS/LT/L to RS for the rear bumper? If so, were the parts and little pieces included? Anyone know if it even works? Saw the parts on CarID, for the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was going to do it with my '17 Premier. Got rear-ended so they were going to replace it anyways. It was on backorder though so I didn't end up doing it unfortunately. You will need the bumper cover itself plus the black trim panel that goes into it and the reflector parts as well. You might also need to misc. clips and whatnot but I'm not 100% sure.

I've always gone to GMParts Direct as I've found them to be the cheapest. Here's the 2017 rear bumper section. It used to say "W/RS PKG" in the description but it doesn't now for some reason. You can tell by the style which is which though.


----------

